

Show HN: Scrape.it let's you extract data automatically - notastartup
http://scrape.it

======
edelans
I really did want to test...but I gave up.

I didn't have a mashape account and I didn't want one at first, but it was
necessary to test, so ok, let's do a signup with github... and then I'm asked
for my credit card credentials for the freemium plan (wich is free)...so...
sorry, but mashape went to far for me here.

Isn't it possible to test with curl or another language (without going through
the mashape process...) ?

~~~
notastartup
I tried it myself and was surprised that I had to input my credit card as
well...so I know where you are coming from but I'm afraid there's nothing in
place to support bypassing mashape but in the future I'd have a way to sign up
directly on my site.

You won't get charged if you stay under the freemium limit. you'd request
something like this:

    
    
        curl --include --request GET 'https://scrapeit.p.mashape.com/scrape/http://www.yellowpages.ca/search/si/1/Car+Alarm+Systems/Airdrie+AB' \
      --header "X-Mashape-Authorization: your_mashape_key"
    

and get back a JSON response like (too long so pasted a portion):

[ 8, [ [ "\n\t\t\t\t\t\t1\n\t\t\t\t\t", "Auto Dream", "403-248-1566",
"159-5120 47 St NE, Calgary, AB T3J\u00a04K3", "", "", "Map & directions",
"Website", "Email", "Be the first to review", "Category:", "Car Alarm
Systems", "", "" ], [ "\n\t\t\t\t\t\t2\n\t\t\t\t\t", "Advance Auto Security
Mobile Ltd", "403-701-4388", "507-3208 8 Ave NE, Calgary, AB T2A\u00a07V8",
"", "", "Map & directions", "Website", "Email", "Be the first to review",
"Category:", "Car Alarm Systems", "", "" ], [ "\n\t\t\t\t\t\t3\n\t\t\t\t\t",
"Autotemp Air & Sound", "403-287-2585", "Multiple locations\u00a0", "view
addresses", "903 42 Ave SE, Calgary, AB T2G\u00a01Z1", "Map & directions",
"Website", "Email", "Be the first to review", "Category:", "Car Alarm
Systems", ", ", "Car Radios & Stereo Systems" ], [
"\n\t\t\t\t\t\t4\n\t\t\t\t\t", "Autotemp Air & Sound", "403-343-1415",
"Multiple locations\u00a0", "view addresses", "15-7667 50 Ave, Red Deer, AB
T4P\u00a01M6", "Map & directions", "Website", "Email", "(1 review)",
"Category:", "Car Alarm Systems", "", "" ], etc....

